# Das schlechteste Strategiespiel aller Zeiten



## Floletni (1. Juli 2008)

Es gibt ja einen Thread zu den besten Strategiespielen. Nun gibt es einen für die Schlechtesten.

Da will ich mal anfangen:

EE 2,
EE 3
und
die GANZE C&C Reihe. Auch wenn ich dafür gelüncht werde.


----------



## DanielX (1. Juli 2008)

Ersten, da wäre eine Umfrage sinnvoller.

Zweitens, EE2 und EE3 sind echt schlecht.

Drittens, lünchen für die C&C Aussage.


----------



## Floletni (1. Juli 2008)

Bei einer Umfrage kann man immer nur eines Auswählen. Außerdem gbit es so viele schlechte Spiele das man nicht alle auflisten kann.


----------



## DanielX (1. Juli 2008)

Bei einer Umfrage kann man auch mehrere Antworten zulassen, musste nur mal unten in den Einstellungen der Umfrage nachsehen.^^
Und ja es gibt nen haufen Mißt, aber deswegen wählt man meist auch das beste.


----------



## boss3D (1. Juli 2008)

*Age of Empires 3* _(= für mich eines der schlechtesten Strategiespiele)_ hat mir absolut nicht gefallen, obwohl es als Top-Totel gilt!

Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich sehr auf Strategiespiele stehe, die in der Antike spielen _(CoH ist da die Ausnahme_). Ich liebe es einfach, römische Legionen in die Schalcht zu führen ...   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fransen (1. Juli 2008)

AoE3 wobei ich Teil 2 verdammt lange gezockt habe

Und Die Siedler 
-->>Ich mag sie einfach nicht

Greeze
Fransen


----------



## holzkreuz (2. Juli 2008)

Hm

Im Prinzip hat jedes RTS Game seine Vor - und Nachteile 

Schlecht fand ich vor allem:

-EE2
-Die Siedler (Es dauert einfach zu lange)
-Starcraft


----------



## JimBeam (2. Juli 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Hm
> -Starcraft



was wie kann man Starcraft schlecht finden.

Naja ist wohl alles Geschmackssache aber ich bin der Meinung das Siedler (vor allem die alten Teile) keine RTS Games sind.


----------



## riedochs (3. Juli 2008)

Floletni schrieb:


> Es gibt ja einen Thread zu den besten Strategiespielen. Nun gibt es einen für die Schlechtesten.
> 
> Da will ich mal anfangen:
> 
> ...



Die EE-Reihe hat mir im gesamten nicht gefallen. Für C&C gehörst du gelüncht


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juli 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> was wie kann man Starcraft schlecht finden.


Das man damit absolut nicht rushen kann!

Es gibt für alles (billigere) Gegenmaßnahmen, z.B. für die Träger der Protoss getarnte Geister mit diesem Stoppdingsda und Goliaths oder so ähnlich.

Das geht einem irgendwann nur noch aufn Sack, auch wenns recht "interessant" ist...


----------



## JimBeam (3. Juli 2008)

Also findest dus negativ das es für alles einen Konter gibt? Das ist doch gerade das beste an SC das es so balanced is es gibt für alles eine Konterunit, sonst endet das wie CNC3 indem jeder nur mit Skorpiontanks gerusht ist. 
Obwohl mit Zerglingen kann man eigentlich ganz gut rushen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2008)

Ja, das nervt irgendwie scho a bisserl, das man so viel denken muss und sich auch überlegen, mit welchem Einheitenmix man den Gegner attackieren könnte...

4-8 Träger wären ja prinzipiell nich schlecht, bringt aber nicht soo viel, da auch relativ schnell platt...


----------



## willy (10. Juli 2008)

worst rts ever: Supreme Commander
sonst noch...hm...mir fällt nichts ein 

ah da hab ich noch was, siedler, einfach alle teile >_>


----------



## Kadauz (11. Juli 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, das nervt irgendwie scho a bisserl, das man so viel denken muss und sich auch überlegen, mit welchem Einheitenmix man den Gegner attackieren könnte...
> 
> 4-8 Träger wären ja prinzipiell nich schlecht, bringt aber nicht soo viel, da auch relativ schnell platt...



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass es hier um "STRATEGIEspiele" geht. Da muss man schon manchmal a bissl denken.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juli 2008)

Nö, bei Dawn of War muss man nicht denken, da muss man nur rushen, zumindest gegen CPU


----------



## alkirk (12. Juli 2008)

Eindeutich die EE Reihe dann war nur wirklich Siedler1 gut...der Rest war zu unübersichtlich.

Wieso wird hier eigentlich über C&C gehetzt? 

Starcraft hat mir ausgesprochen gut gefallen, sehr gutes Balancing.


*latscht mal los zum Seil holen, damit das gelünsche beginnen kann*


----------



## The_Rock (13. Juli 2008)

EE mocht ich noch nie.

C&C fand ich ab EA-Übernahme nicht mehr so gut. TS und RA2 waren noch so la la, Generals war immerhin etwas erfrischend (allerdings war das C&C-Feeling nicht mehr da, keine Story, keine Videos, usw), TW war einfach nur noch ein stupides Rushfeuerwerk.

World in Conflict - na ja, nicht wirklich schlecht, aber der Basisbau fehlt mir da einfach.

Und nochn Spiel ausm letzten Jahrhundert: KKND 2 und MAX 2. Beide Vorgänger hab ich bis zum Umfallen gespielt, die Nachfolger jedoch machten alles falsch, was man falsch machen konnte!


----------



## master.of.chaos (20. Juli 2008)

Supreme Commander gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Die einheitensteuerungen sind nich sooooooooooo geil imo.
Alle Teile von Siedler find ich auch Müll weils mir einfach nich gefällt
BLobby und Wc3 for ever


----------



## Amlug_celebren (1. August 2008)

ICh fand es Siedler 2,
und mit EE meint ihr Empire Earth??, hab nicht mal die erste Mission geschafft, fands demnach ********...
mit Cheats aber lustig...
Earth 2160
die Vorgänger waren gut, The Moon Project war echt geil,
aber der Nachfolger Earth2160, echt einfach nur *******!!!


----------



## grubsnek (2. August 2008)

Für mich ist es Warcraft


----------



## y33H@ (2. August 2008)

Ich schließe mich an, WC3 fand ich grausam.

cYa


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. August 2008)

Ja, vorallendingen weils eher ein RPG ist bzw später dazu wird, die Helden hauen viel zu stark rein (gut, ist bei Spellforce nicht anders, nur ist das gleich von anfanf an auf RPG/RTS ausgerichtet)...


----------



## Cola_Colin (31. August 2008)

willy schrieb:


> worst rts ever: Supreme Commander
> sonst noch...hm...mir fällt nichts ein
> 
> ah da hab ich noch was, siedler, einfach alle teile >_>


 

Dafür gehörst du gelyncht xD
SupCom ist das beste ever... das schlechteste ist imho EE 3


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. August 2008)

Ya, SupCom ist wirklich eins der besten, das macht auch richtig fun.

Das Problem ist hier eher die hardwareanforderung, unter einem Quad oder 4GHz Dual sollt mans nicht unbedingt spielen


----------



## B4umkuch3n (1. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ya, SupCom ist wirklich eins der besten, das macht auch richtig fun.
> 
> Das Problem ist hier eher die hardwareanforderung, unter einem Quad oder 4GHz Dual sollt mans nicht unbedingt spielen


finds auch geil aber die anforderungen sind gegen ende schon richtig übel. ich versteh auch net wie mein kolege das mit nem p4@3ghz macht


----------



## dmcq (5. September 2008)

warcraft 3 und c&c generals! die waren wirklich grausig!

mfg


----------



## Cionara (5. September 2008)

Spore... als Strategiespiel jetze ^^


----------



## Arrow1982 (25. September 2008)

dmcq schrieb:


> ...c&c generals! die waren wirklich grausig!
> 
> mfg



LYNCHEN!

Im Gegenteil, C&C Generals war das einzige aus der C&C Reihe, das einen brauchbaren Multiplayer Part hatte und zumindest ansatzweise versucht hat die Parteien auszubalancieren.


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ya, SupCom ist wirklich eins der besten, das macht auch richtig fun.
> 
> Das Problem ist hier eher die hardwareanforderung, unter einem Quad oder 4GHz Dual sollt mans nicht unbedingt spielen



Da muss ich zustimmen, bis auf die miese grafik das beste game ever!
Dumm nur, dass meine cpu vieeeeeeeeeeel zu langsam ist.
Aber ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen, wie das auf meinem alten p4 nw war mit 2,7 ghz

@PCGH_Henner: Das Logo stimmt nicht mehr ganz Sorry für off-topic


----------



## Henner (25. September 2008)

Es gibt noch viiiel schlechtere Strategiespiele!  
"Star Trek: New Worlds" zum Beispiel. Ich habe nur die Demo gespielt, aber mir ist schlecht geworden - und ich bin Star-Trek-Fan. PC Games - Produkt: Star Trek: New Worlds
Was C&C angeht: Da gibt's nur ein schlechtes Spiel, und das ist "Sole Survivor".


----------



## TheSomberlain (25. September 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Spore... als Strategiespiel jetze ^^



Da stimme ich dir zu, bis auf den genialen Editor hat Spore absolut nichts ansprechendes, andauernd durch die Galaxis zu fliegen weil ne Tierart ausstirbt nervt ungemein


----------



## Honk53 (26. September 2008)

ich find alle Strategiespiele blöd aber am beklopptesten is wirklich warcraft 3


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2008)

heros of might and magic
fand ich schlecht.


----------



## Railroadfighter (26. September 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> heros of might and magic
> fand ich schlecht.



Heroes of Might and Magic? Das ist eines meiner lieblingsspiele, bis auf teil 4.
sorry off-topic

grüße, Railroads


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2008)

@Railroads

ich mein die ersten, da die bei mir immer abgestürzt sin, lag aber am damals schlechten rechner, desshalb der hass^^ lol

mfg heartcell


----------



## Potman (27. September 2008)

ich fand Earth 2160 grottenschlecht... das konnte nur noch Empire Earth toppen (alle teile)


----------



## hansi152 (27. September 2008)

Ich hab EE1 gern gezockt...


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (28. September 2008)

Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 fand ich nur mies.
Teil 1 hab ich aufgesaugt wie nix aber bei Teil 2... erstmal waren die schatten total verpixelt und dann das man da nicht die helden aus den Filmen hatte sondern aus so büchern (also irgendwelche ersatzfiguren die eh keiner kennt der nur die Filme gesehen hat) hat mich total abgeturnt... ob das jetzt bessere taktische tiefe hatte oder so hat auch nix gebracht die Atmosphäre war einfach kaputt für mich.

KKND2 war absoluter schrott gegen Teil 1, das kann ich auch bestätigen.

( und was isn EE ? die Abkürzung sagt mir jetzt nix )


----------



## Haemorrhoide (28. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das man damit absolut nicht rushen kann!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Railroadfighter (28. September 2008)

Du hast das Zitat nicht ganz richtig, am Ende muss nochmal [/quote] stehen. Aber back to topic.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. September 2008)

AoE3?


----------



## |seluso| (28. September 2008)

Wenn Spore Strategie ist, dann für mich aufjeden Fall Spore xD


----------



## Railroadfighter (28. September 2008)

Stimme zu das DRM ist Absolute verarsche.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## gen-X (29. September 2008)

Stronghold fand ich ziemlich schlecht, AoE3 war auch eine Enttäuschung.

Warcraft und Starcraft hingegen sind mMn die wohl besten RTS Games. Keines sonst hat eine solche Balance.


----------



## heartcell (29. September 2008)

dafür war AoE 1+2 gut^^


----------



## Honk53 (29. September 2008)

boah stronghold fand ich auch noch blöde


----------



## pixelflair (30. September 2008)

och fand stronghold 1 noch ganz funny


----------



## Railroadfighter (30. September 2008)

Ja Stronghold 1 war noch ganz gut, aber die Nachfolger waren vollkommen zum(besonders Stronghold Legends)!

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Kadauz (30. September 2008)

gen-X schrieb:


> Stronghold fand ich ziemlich schlecht, AoE3 war auch eine Enttäuschung.
> 
> Warcraft und Starcraft hingegen sind mMn die wohl besten RTS Games. Keines sonst hat eine solche Balance.


 
Würde Starcraft als viel besser ansehen. Achja, und Spore issn Müll!


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

Sehr lustiger Thread.

Also ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:

EE1-3 schlecht
C&C komplett schlecht
Starcraft schlecht 
Warcraft3 schlecht
World in Conflict schlecht
Schalcht um Mittelerde schlecht
Stronghold schlecht
KKND2 schlecht 
Earth 2160 schlecht
Spore schlecht
MAX 2 schlecht
HoMM schlecht
Siedler 1-6(?) schlecht

hmm da bleibt ja fast nur noch Dune2 
Obwohl zu anno hat glaube ich noch keienr was gesagt, wenn man es als strategiespiel bezeichnen kann. Würde sagen eher WiSim...

Also schlecht fand ich 7Kingdoms, damit wurde ich garnicht warm
oder wie wäre es mit Earth 2150 und 2140, war auch nicht mein Ding
toll war WarCraft1,2 (wurde glaube ich auch noch nicht genannt)
Battle Isle1-2 war super, 3 schlecht
und eines der besten finde ich noch immer "Z". einfach genial, dafür Z2 schlecht (ICH PLEDIERE FÜR Z2 als schlechtestes)


----------



## auRiuM (3. Oktober 2008)

bei cnc war nur tw schlecht...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2008)

hat mal wer von eich Conquest Earth gespielt?

schlechter gehts kaum, wegen total verbuggtem spiel und dem mangelnden support

viele geile ideen ohne brauchbare umsetzung

und grundlegend

wer sich bei RTS über zu viel strategische anforderung beschwert hat das genre verfehlt


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

da fällt mir doch gerade Dune2000 und the Empire Of Dune (oder so ähnlich ein)


----------



## cruzr91 (4. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> da fällt mir doch gerade Dune2000 und the Empire Of Dune (oder so ähnlich ein)




dune2000 fand ich eigentlich ganz toll 

btt:
hat einer von euch schonmal star wars empire at war gespielt?
das ist echt n scheiß spiel!

mfg,
cruzr91


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

cruzr91 schrieb:


> dune2000 fand ich eigentlich ganz toll
> 
> btt:
> hat einer von euch schonmal star wars empire at war gespielt?
> ...



das fand ich wiederum garnicht so schlecht. war zwar recht einfach, aber auch lustig.

Dune2000 war eigentlich ein aufgewärmtes C&CAlarmstufe Rot auf der Dunewelt. Die Infanterie war exakt die selbe grafik...


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2008)

cruzr91 schrieb:


> dune2000 fand ich eigentlich ganz toll


 
ausser diese scheiss würmer 


mir gefallen die neuen Spiele ala AoE3 oder die neueren Siedler überhaupt nicht.
da ist man irgendwie so begrenzt von den möglichkeiten, z.b. bei EE1 hat man so riesige karten da kann man locker mal einen halben tag auf einer map spielen 




ps: was ist denn an EE1 schlecht? ( ausser den Hardware anforderungen -.- )


----------



## STimpY08 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand von Euch mal WarWind2 gespielt? Das ist wirklich das schlechteste RTS-Game, das ich kenne.


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

STimpY08 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch mal WarWind2 gespielt? Das ist wirklich das schlechteste RTS-Game, das ich kenne.



ok teil 2 war wirklich nicht so pralle.
Teil 1 dafür war super


----------



## STimpY08 (4. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ok teil 2 war wirklich nicht so pralle.
> Teil 1 dafür war super


Absolut! Nach dem ersten Teil waren meine Erwartungen auch sehr hoch. Umso enttäuschter war ich dann. Aber lang lang ist's her...


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Oktober 2008)

AoE III - richtig mies
EE 2/3 - mies
Starcraft - richtig mies (ich versteh diesen Hype nicht)
Earth 2140/50/60 - unfassbar langweilig
Warcraft (alle) - einmal und niemals wieder

Richtig klasse sind C&C vorallem die Red Alert Serie, HOMM fand ich auch ganz nett und Siedler und Anno sind sowieso WiSims , könnten aber zur perfektion noch wesentlich komplexer in ihren Wirtschaftskreisläufen sein ...


----------



## BigBubby (6. Oktober 2008)

Du bist ein recht seichter strategiepsieler, wie man merkt.
Mikromanagment und taktik scheinen nicht ganz deine welt zu sein


----------



## taks (8. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Du bist ein recht seichter strategiepsieler, wie man merkt.
> Mikromanagment und taktik scheinen nicht ganz deine welt zu sein


 

taktik ist langweilig, lieber ausgedehnte materialschlachten


----------



## BigBubby (8. Oktober 2008)

taks schrieb:


> taktik ist langweilig, lieber ausgedehnte materialschlachten



ach, von wegen, wer kann schneller den baubutton drücken


----------



## Geroc (10. Oktober 2008)

ich fand suden strik dingens oder wie das heist dumm
und EE ist dumm aber supremcommander kann ich auch nicht viel abgewöhnen

Cossaks ( oder wie man das schreibt) war nicht schlecht.


----------



## TMX (11. Oktober 2008)

Anno 1701 
So, und nun bring ich mich mal lieber selber um, bevor das ein anderer macht. Ich fands langweilig, Siedler V war schon besser.


----------



## mFuSE (12. Oktober 2008)

falsche Kategorie? 

Anno ist vieles, aber mit Sicherheit kein Strategiespiel


----------



## TMX (12. Oktober 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> falsche Kategorie?
> 
> Anno ist vieles, aber mit Sicherheit kein Strategiespiel


 
Dann kläre mich Unwissenden auf, was Anno denn ist.


----------



## padme (15. Oktober 2008)

"america -no peace beyond the line" und "platoon"....alte spiele...keine ahnung ob die meisten hier diese games noch kennen, haben mich aber beide in keinster weise überzeugt...


----------



## BigBubby (15. Oktober 2008)

da fällt mir noch ein. das strategiespiel zu starship troopers


----------



## Niza (15. Oktober 2008)

Also das schlechteste Strategiespiel das ich kenne ist EmpireEarth 2.
da war der erste Teil um weiten besser.

Es gibt ein Strategiespiel zu Starship Troopers???
Wußte ich garnicht!!
Das kenne ich noch nicht mal.(Man kann ja nicht alles wissen )


----------



## Floletni (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja die 2 war grottig aber die 3 war ja noch schlimmer. Hab ich mir erst gar nicht angetan. In der 2 fand ich immer die U-Boote geil. das war auch einzigste.


----------



## FlatEric (27. Oktober 2008)

Für mich ist es C&C und das nicht vorhandene Einheitenlimit...


----------



## Soulja110 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ok Ok ich habs:

Knightshift, das war definitiv die größte Lachnummer. Naja es war zum Teil auch Rollenspiel aber es gab einen eigenen Strategiepart.


----------



## The_Rock (5. November 2008)

Ich füg mal Alarmstufe Rot 3 hinzu. Das geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## BinDerKleineMann (9. November 2008)

Alarmstufe 3 ist leider wirklich ziemlich schlecht


----------



## Mitwed (17. November 2008)

siedler ist das besch... was ich je gesehen hatte musste mir nur mal die bilder anschauen und es wurde mir gleich langweilig davon hatte bei mir kein interesse erweckt habt. da gibts bestimmt noch mehr aber kann momentan außer dem einem game nichts anderes auflisten


----------



## Amlug_celebren (21. November 2008)

Ich würde jetzt mal gerne ein Ranking mit umfrage sehen,
wie gut bzw. wie schlecht die SPiele waren, die bisher hier standen,
kann man das nicht irgendwie einrichten???

Also, Sudden Strike, hab ich mit 10 oder so gezoggt, sowas von nichts gecheckt... *lol*
Ansonsten, ich find das Stronghold Legends richtiger Schrott ist,
Crusader fand ich gut...
C&C ist nicht mein Ding, aber auch nicht soo schlecht,
momentan finde ich gar kein soo schlechtes Strategiespiel.
"MIST!"


----------



## TBF_Avenger (21. November 2008)

-Siedler 3 finde ich grottenschlecht-allerhöchstens 5x ausprobiert und dann im Schrank verschwunden
-Siedler 1 finde ich gut, weil die Grafik so witzig pixelig ist und die Musik übelst nervt
-"America npbtl" ist schrecklich schlecht
-Wahrscheinlich werden sich diejenigen totlachen, die das Spiel noch kennen: Fallen Haven ist mein Lieblings-Strategiespiel


----------



## Flotter Geist (22. November 2008)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> -Siedler 3 finde ich grottenschlecht-allerhöchstens 5x ausprobiert und dann im Schrank verschwunden
> -Siedler 1 finde ich gut, weil die Grafik so witzig pixelig ist und die Musik übelst nervt
> -"America npbtl" ist schrecklich schlecht
> -Wahrscheinlich werden sich diejenigen totlachen, die das Spiel noch kennen: *Fallen Haven* ist mein Lieblings-Strategiespiel


 


Fallen Haven ,das hab ich wie bescheuert gezockt eins der geilsten Strategie Spiele die es je gab

Wers nicht kennt: http://www.thelegacy.de/Museum/7514/


----------



## TBF_Avenger (22. November 2008)

schön, dass das noch einer kennt...wie gut, dass ich alte Hardware aufhebe-mit dem Pentium 2-Aldi PC von 1998 läuft Fallen Haven noch heute bei mir. Unter XP läuft es leider nicht. Ich probiere mal ein paar Screenshots zu machen


----------



## Flotter Geist (22. November 2008)

Würds auch mal wieder gerne zocken,hab aber leider keinen alten Pc mehr


----------



## TBF_Avenger (22. November 2008)

Bei ebay kannst du alte Teile wie ein Pentium 2/3 etc. und Win98 sehr billig ersteigern. Die Suche nach treibern für eine alte Graka dürfte sich aber schwierig gestalten.


----------



## BigBubby (22. November 2008)

kann man fallen haven eigentlich irgendwo inzwischen herbekommen.
Habe es früher auch viel gezockt, aber ist irgendwie verloren gegangen.

(War schreibt ihr das eignetlich unter die schlechtesten??)


----------



## Flotter Geist (22. November 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> kann man fallen haven eigentlich irgendwo inzwischen herbekommen.
> Habe es früher auch viel gezockt, aber ist irgendwie verloren gegangen.
> 
> (*War schreibt ihr das eignetlich unter die schlechtesten*??)


 

Weil wir über das Spiel reden (im guten Sinne).
Schau mal eine Seite vorher dann weisst du warum


----------



## TBF_Avenger (22. November 2008)

Ich bin beim googeln über eine Lösung gestolpert, damit Fallen Haven funzt:Fallen Haven unter Winn XP Home-Ed. - Forum: Rundenbasierte Spiele
Im ersten post des members "nose2big" ist die Lösung, probleme mit der registry hatte ich aber keine.
@bigBubby: Am besten du schaust dich auf ebay um
Edit: Der Kompatibilitätsmodus muss aus sein, dann vermeidet man den VP-Bug


----------



## willy (26. November 2008)

Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt mal gerne ein Ranking mit umfrage sehen,
> wie gut bzw. wie schlecht die SPiele waren, die bisher hier standen,
> kann man das nicht irgendwie einrichten???
> 
> ...




threadersteller, an die arbeit!

aja, ra3 is echt kacke, kein vergleich zu ra2, das war einfach epic


----------



## siliarussiliarus (15. Dezember 2008)

Siedler IV, eindeutig ist das schlechteste spiel (nichts gegen Siedler 3  )


----------



## rob21 (21. Dezember 2008)

Wirklich schlecht war Stronghold 2....was bringts eine Burg zu bauen wenn das Spiel so verbuggt ist dass die feindlichen Truppen *durch* die Mauer marschieren können... -_-


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2008)

Wurd schon Spore genannt?!

Der ANfang ist ja ganz lustig und durchaus interessant, wird aber recht schnell Langweilig...
Geht ja nur noch darum, alle anderen Rassen auszurotten...


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2009)

stronghold 2... rob21 hat recht... der hass eines jeden stronghold crusader-fans


----------



## BeerIsGood (21. Januar 2009)

Also was ich als Gipfel der Schlechtheit empfinde ist Cossacks - Back to war. Das ist einfach viel zu übertrieben in allen Aspekten.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (21. Januar 2009)

Empire Earth 3

greetz


----------



## Ich 15 (24. Januar 2009)

jetzt komts Tribal Trouble  warum hab ich mir das nur gekauft


----------



## Darkness08 (25. Januar 2009)

eines der langweiligsten spiele ist meiner meinung nach wirklich spore weil ich finde es persönlich sehr langweilig... die alten age of empires teile sind auch sehr langweilig finde ich.


----------



## Floletni (25. Januar 2009)

Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt mal gerne ein Ranking mit umfrage sehen,
> wie gut bzw. wie schlecht die SPiele waren, die bisher hier standen,
> kann man das nicht irgendwie einrichten???




Ich kann schlecht ne riesen Liste erstellen mit den ganzen schlechten Spielen erstellen. Am Ende meckert hier jeder rum: "Du hast das und das vergessen". Deswegen war da von vorn herein nicht als Umfrage gedacht.

Wer trotzdem neu gute Idee für eine Umsetzung hat, kann sich ja per PM melden.


----------



## maGic (25. Januar 2009)

klar

EE 2 und EE 3 ist zu schlecht

meine Freunde und ich *nörgeln, meckern, schreien und klagen*, wenn diese Games auf Lan-Party zocken wird.


----------



## Nickles (25. Januar 2009)

> Empire Earth 3


*Sofort unterschreib*


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Januar 2009)

Aus meiner Sicht ist die gesamte Anno-Reihe die schlechteste Strategiespielserie aller Zeiten.


----------



## No0dle (25. Januar 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Empire Earth 3



/sign

Schade, was aus der Serie geworden ist ...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (27. Januar 2009)

BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Also was ich als Gipfel der Schlechtheit empfinde ist Cossacks - Back to war. Das ist einfach viel zu übertrieben in allen Aspekten.


waaaaaaaas?
das is doch wohl eines der geilsetn spiele die es gibt


----------



## kavka (27. Januar 2009)

die cossacs reihe is doch durchweg geil!!!

die nachfolger American Conquest und Cossacs II warn der letzte müll!!

Eins der schlchtesten ist meiner meinung nach IMPERIAL GLORY


----------



## B4umkuch3n (28. Januar 2009)

kavka schrieb:


> die cossacs reihe is doch durchweg geil!!!
> 
> die nachfolger American Conquest und Cossacs II warn der letzte müll!!
> 
> Eins der schlchtesten ist meiner meinung nach IMPERIAL GLORY



beim ersten teil kann ich dir zustimmen 
aber imperial glory ist finde ich ebenfalls ein sehr geiles spiel


----------



## NCphalon (29. Januar 2009)

naja back to war macht schon irgendwie fun mit den massenschlachten un der möglichkeit, sich mit dem computer eine farbe zu teilen un zuzugucken, wie der sich mit den andern computerspielern "battelt"^^

aber nachdem was ich über EE3 gelesen hab würd ich sagen dass es eines der schlechtesten strategiespiele ever is, da die grafik un das gameplay mies un uninnovativ sind un die HW anforderungenj unverhältnismäßig hoch.


----------



## BTMsPlay (29. Januar 2009)

Civ 4 als es noch 2D war sprich Civ3 wars irgendwie schöner.
Und WiC mehr schein als sein Taktisch hat es nichts zu bieten nur nette Grafik.


----------



## GEFORCE FREAK (29. Januar 2009)

> World in Conflict schlecht
> Schalcht um Mittelerde schlecht
> C&C komplett schlecht




ich fand C&C3 geil 
sum 2 war auch nicht schlecht und wolrd in conflict ist einer der besten strategiespiele die ich je gezockt habe!


----------



## kalgani (29. Januar 2009)

ich glaube kaum einer der hier bisher gepostet hat, hat jemals wirklich ein schlechtes Strategie-Spiel gespielt...


----------

